# My homemade catfish stank bait



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Stinker Catfish Chicken Liver 1 full tube
Half box of chex cereal
2 tbs minced garlic
1/2c flour
1 box pineapple jello
1 can of big red

Roll into 1 giant ball, pull pieces and roll into balls to go on the hook, have fun! I have caught many 10# channels on these, work wonders for me.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Big red the soda? I would have never even thought to use something like that. I'm gonnahave to give this a try. I plan on heading to Milton this weekend for some cat fishing.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

City fisher said:


> Big red the soda? I would have never even thought to use something like that. I'm gonnahave to give this a try. I plan on heading to Milton this weekend for some cat fishing.


Yeah Big red the soda, it colors the bait red and gives it a really distinct smell. To be honest, I found out about it by accident, I split one I was drinking while I was making bait, and just dumped the rest in.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 8, 2014)

thats a new one i may have to give it a try


----------

